# what if..?



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

What would happen if the brotherhood get into power..?.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are not extremist, maybe more radical than the current ruling party in Turkey but I do not see Egypt turning into a Taliban like stronghold.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> They are not extremist, maybe more radical than the current ruling party in Turkey but I do not see Egypt turning into a Taliban like stronghold.


.... yeah right!!! 

Would make a good Tui add ...lol (NZ joke)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL just cuz they've got "Muslim" in their title doesn't make them extremist.

Btw don't you love how John Key seems to be more concerned with Israel's safety rather than the Egyptians and stranded Kiwis? Just a few years ago Israel was caught forging NZ passports and we've gone back to being their buddies! 

Glad I didn't vote for that fool!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> LOL just cuz they've got "Muslim" in their title doesn't make them extremist.
> 
> Btw don't you love how John Key seems to be more concerned with Israel's safety rather than the Egyptians and stranded Kiwis? Just a few years ago Israel was caught forging NZ passports and we've gone back to being their buddies!
> 
> Glad I didn't vote for that fool!


May I ask how long have you lived in Egypt and your knowledge of the situation in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

wales1970 said:


> What would happen if the brotherhood get into power..?.




Your property would be worthless... after all a property is only worth what someone will pay for it. who will buy it off you?


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi MS,
Welcome back to the world.
Hope you are a safe and well.
NZCowboy(London)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Hi MS,
> Welcome back to the world.
> Hope you are a safe and well.
> NZCowboy(London)




Hi and thanks.. . you left all the excitement lol and to be honest there was also an air of excitement until the riot police started last Friday.

Chris


----------

